# Unbelieving Loved Ones



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2005)

Many people don't seem to subscribe to the doctrine of election because they have unbelieving loved ones. It seems to them to be more of a comfort to blame their family for their "stupidity" than to know that the Sovereign God may or may not have chosen them.

What are your thoughts on this? Can this be a stumbling block for people?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 3, 2005)

Well while God has to predestinate someone to salvation, a person's hellbound status is still their own fault.

I don't blame God for an unbelieving relative in hell, and I think that I did have some relatives that died in their unbelief.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 3, 2005)

Rom 1:18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. 
Rom 1:19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 
Rom 1:20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. *So they are without excuse.*


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Nov 3, 2005)

In my mind, this argument makes no sense. If it were up to us to "choose" to go to heaven, it is AT LEAST possible that NOBODY would choose!

God's sovereignty in the salvation of sinners GUARANTEES that many will be saved! That is hope!


----------



## Steve Owen (Nov 4, 2005)

In my experience, what worries some people about the Doctrines of Grace is that they feel that there may be no hope for their loved ones; that whatever they do or say in their witness, it will fall on stony ground because God has predestined that it should.

That is, of course a foolish argument. If God is sovereign then there is always hope. Indeed, when our best arguments, persuasively delivered, have failed to move our friends or family, the sovereignty of God is our *only* hope. Thank God for irresistible grace!

Martin


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 4, 2005)

I was teaching about election in a bible study on Romans a few years ago. The wife of the fellow who was supposed to be co-leading with me went ballistic at the thought of election. She seemed to understand the doctrine as, God would send her boys to hell even if they wanted to be saved. She was so emotional that I couldn't reason with her and that was the last night my 'co-leader' was allowed to come to the bible study.


----------

